# feeding my dog human food?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hi everyone.

i just wanted to ask about this diet because im deciding to switch him to a new diet. my dog simply isnt intrested in his dog food and its very hard to get him to eat most of the time. my question is.. can i feed my dog a bard boiled egg with pasta for every meal?? i will of course give him chicken and beef but i want to give him a hard boiled egg the majority of the time. i was wondering if its ok to do this. i understand that a dog needs 40% meat, 30% veggies/fruits, 30% starch. but i was wondering if a hard boiled egg would fall under the meat category.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No because you are missing many nutritional components to a diet like that. You can go all raw and deb can help you with a diet or just keep him on kibble. If I remember right your dog has always been a little heavy so I think your dog is eating enough. You're probably expecting him to eat too much. How much are you feeding him, what type of food are you feeding, and can you post a current picture of him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Raw diet or kibble .. If you have been feeding him table food in the past that may be why he is not showing interest in kibble. Try mixing some raw in with his kibble but dogs shouldn't live off human food they are not getting enough nutrients/protein like they would from a canine diet.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i tried 5 different types of kibble to get onyx interested. i starved him for a day...well he didnt eat for another 2 on his own will after that. again i tried kibble. i spoke to lisa a few times during this period and she did mention a raw diet. i a not so great with mixing ffood components and my wife would make me dissappear if i brouht the mix home. natures variety does make a raw feed. i found the closest dealer and bought a sample bag. no sooner as i set it in the and put it on the floor onyx had his muxxle in it and it was gone. he even grabbed his bowl and dropped it on my feet while i was cleaning his feed bowl.

he hasnt relied on anything else but n.v. raw for food and 1tblspn of yogurt 45min after. the only time i give him his old kibble is durning training/working scenerios


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Raw diet or kibble .. If you have been feeding him table food in the past that may be why he is not showing interest in kibble. Try mixing some raw in with his kibble but dogs shouldn't live off human food they are not getting enough nutrients/protein like they would from a canine diet.


You are correct on the fact that the dog might be getting finicky in his diet if they put scraps in. But you are so WRONG when it comes to the FACT that dogs can not live on what you call "human food". 
The diets I have created & fed for years to my Presa's, Mals, Staffies, rescue dogs could not be more healthy. And they ALL live on a RAW HUMAN FOOD DIET.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

thaim said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> i just wanted to ask about this diet because im deciding to switch him to a new diet. my dog simply isnt intrested in his dog food and its very hard to get him to eat most of the time. my question is.. can i feed my dog a bard boiled egg with pasta for every meal?? i will of course give him chicken and beef but i want to give him a hard boiled egg the majority of the time. i was wondering if its ok to do this. i understand that a dog needs 40% meat, 30% veggies/fruits, 30% starch. but i was wondering if a hard boiled egg would fall under the meat category.


IF you plan on giving EGGS to your dog you should NO more then do it once a week. 
DO not waist your time on giving pasta to your dog. As it is pure processed WHEAT and its not healthy for them. If you plan on a grain you can use one of the following:
- Oats
- Barley 
- Rice = must be cooked b/c you can not open the cell structure

Dogs do not need starch like you are speaking about they need the following: 
- Protein
- Complex Carbs 
- Probiotics 
- Fiber

If you are planning on a diet for your dogs may it be Kibble/RAW - Kibble/Cooked - Cooked Only - RAW, you truly should do your research to know what you are looking for. As well as know your dogs problems so you know you are feeding the correct diet


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> You are correct on the fact that the dog might be getting finicky in his diet if they put scraps in. But you are so WRONG when it comes to the FACT that dogs can not live on what you call "human food".
> The diets I have created & fed for years to my Presa's, Mals, Staffies, rescue dogs could not be more healthy. And they ALL live on a RAW HUMAN FOOD DIET.


Actually I am not against raw at all and suggested he/she mixed it in to the kibble to try and get the dog eating kibble again with the raw mixed in .. What I said was that you shouldn't feed a dog human food meaning just any and everything you are eating table scraps or cooked meals that you are preparing for yourself. If your going to feed them anything other than kibble it should be a raw/barf diet. Some people will give they're animals whatever they eat at dinner ect and I don't agree with that. If your going to feed raw or give an animal human food it needs to be done correctly and should be raw and uncooked. Certain things liked cooked veggies loose a lot of nutrients once they are cooked.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Actually I am not against raw at all and suggested he/she mixed it in to the kibble to try and get the dog eating kibble again with the raw mixed in .. What I said was that you shouldn't feed a dog human food meaning just any and everything you are eating table scraps or cooked meals that you are preparing for yourself. If your going to feed them anything other than kibble it should be a raw/barf diet. Some people will give they're animals whatever they eat at dinner ect and I don't agree with that. If your going to feed raw or give an animal human food it needs to be done correctly and should be raw and uncooked. Certain things liked cooked veggies loose a lot of nutrients once they are cooked.


When I hear people food that is what I think of, table scraps and junk dogs should not be eating.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Actually I am not against raw at all and suggested he/she mixed it in to the kibble to try and get the dog eating kibble again with the raw mixed in .. What I said was that you shouldn't feed a dog human food meaning just any and everything you are eating table scraps or cooked meals that you are preparing for yourself. If your going to feed them anything other than kibble it should be a raw/barf diet. Some people will give they're animals whatever they eat at dinner ect and I don't agree with that. If your going to feed raw or give an animal human food it needs to be done correctly and should be raw and uncooked. Certain things liked cooked veggies loose a lot of nutrients once they are cooked.


Hun and again you are still wrong. I know many many dog folk from way back that all they fed there dogs was the scraps off there plate and they have had dogs out lives most of the folks on this board. 
About cooking a diet umm well I tell folks to do this alot. Not all dogs can tolerate a RAW diet but they are able to tolerate a cooked diet instead.

RAW & BARF are WAY DIFFERENT please do not put them in the same wording. BARF diet is not a well balanced diet due to not proper nutrition given to the dogs. Not most of the packaging you are purchase of raw are not either, FDA does not regulate the food packaged for dogs like they do human food.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> When I hear people food that is what I think of, table scraps and junk dogs should not be eating.


LOL .. Yeah That's what I think of and I know people who do this crap just will feed them whatever pizza hut, spaghetti, whatever we eat the dog eats! That's the kind of crap I was talking about when I was referring to HUMAN FOOD!!! LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Hun and again you are still wrong. I know many many dog folk from way back that all they fed there dogs was the scraps off there plate and they have had dogs out lives most of the folks on this board.
> About cooking a diet umm well I tell folks to do this alot. Not all dogs can tolerate a RAW diet but they are able to tolerate a cooked diet instead.
> 
> RAW & BARF are WAY DIFFERENT please do not put them in the same wording. BARF diet is not a well balanced diet due to not proper nutrition given to the dogs. Not most of the packaging you are purchase of raw are not either, FDA does not regulate the food packaged for dogs like they do human food.


I can respect the fact you don't agree with me. But it doesn't make me wrong because I would NEVER feed my dog table food or tell someone else not to do it. I know people who have done it as well doesn't mean I agree with it or think it's ok. Here again this is a forum people have opinions and different way's of doing things. I know some people who do the barf diet and swear by it. And then I know people who will only feed raw. I know I will only feed a 6 + star feed while other's may choose a 5 star feed. We can agree to disagree it's up to the original poster to choose how he want's to proceed to feed his canine.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Hun and again you are still wrong. I know many many dog folk from way back that all they fed there dogs was the scraps off there plate and they have had dogs out lives most of the folks on this board.
> About cooking a diet umm well I tell folks to do this alot. Not all dogs can tolerate a RAW diet but they are able to tolerate a cooked diet instead.
> 
> RAW & BARF are WAY DIFFERENT please do not put them in the same wording. BARF diet is not a well balanced diet due to not proper nutrition given to the dogs. Not most of the packaging you are purchase of raw are not either, FDA does not regulate the food packaged for dogs like they do human food.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We were just talking about that the other day how dogs when my grandpa were growing up were only fed left overs and did great. But that was before we as americans started to eat processed foods and shoot they are not good for us and a major cause of obesity in the country. Dogs I know today who are feed a lot of table scraps are fat and very over weight for the most part. I know that back in the day they were fed table scraps only but that was back in an age when the general population was healthier.

You ever notice fat ppl have fat dogs for the most part? they both eat like crap and it is obviously not good for both parties. I think back in the day was just a better time all around from many things not just what dogs were fed.


You both have great points and that is what is important it to be able to agree to disagree


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> We were just talking about that the other day how dogs when my grandpa were growing up were only fed left overs and did great. But that was before we as americans started to eat processed foods and shoot they are not good for us and a major cause of obesity in the country. Dogs I know today who are feed a lot of table scraps are fat and very over weight for the most part. I know that back in the day they were fed table scraps only but that was back in an age when the general population was healthier.
> 
> You ever notice fat ppl have fat dogs for the most part? they both eat like crap and it is obviously not good for both parties. I think back in the day was just a better time all around from many things not just what dogs were fed.
> 
> You both have great points and that is what is important it to be able to agree to disagree


I agree with ya !! :goodpost:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Its all about educating yourself, researching what your interested in feeding, knowing your canines digestive limitations, what suits your dog may not suit mine so you adjust accordingly. OP get some books and do lots of reading ... there are some well rounded canine cooked meals out there if your willing to put in the work to make it. Best bet is to make batches and freeze them in appropriate portions. I do raw so kibble feeding is not my thing, but I'm not against giving it if ever the need arises. 

Before switching him maybe withhold a meal or 2, no treats or snacks in between meals, do not free feed ... he may just not be hungry and closely monitor ...
Even on a raw diet as my own are on you'd be surprised that sometimes they even leave a lil behind and I feed in percentage to keep their weight the way I like it ... good luck


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Its all about educating yourself, researching what your interested in feeding, knowing your canines digestive limitations, what suits your dog may not suit mine so you adjust accordingly.


That's another good point a dogs digestive track sensitivity varies greatly from dog to dog. With whatever diet you choose be prepared to make adjustments with certain foods, portions, combinations, kibble ect. Even with feeding raw you will get so many different variations and opinions about this diet from people who feed raw . Like Duece said research, and educate yourself as much as possible. There are a lot of good sites and books out there to help get you started if this is the route you choose to go. Good Luck


----------

